# DIY cuttlebone holder?



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

anybody have any pics, suggestions or anything about making a do it yourself cuttlebone holder?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can drill a hole through the top of the cuttlebone and string rope through it and hang it on a quicklink  thats what we do!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I poked a hole through the cuttlebone and then strung it on some jute rope with straws and beads etc and made a toy out of it! Ive also broken cuttlebone into two pieces and stuck them through the cage bars before.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just stick them in those plastic cuttlebone holders from petsmart..they're cheap enough IMO. Or, you can just use the metal holders they come with.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Zip ties! =) I love zip ties! I have used them for everything from holding up cuttle bone, to water bottles (works better than the springs they provide)


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer to buy the cuttlebones imbedded into a mineral block. Banana seems to be everyone's favorite flavor. I have had wires break off, in which case I just drill a small hole or sometimes 2 so I can wire it back into place.

Although stringing it on a cord sounds like a good idea as well.

I do use a lot of zip ties around the cage as I feel they are pretty safe. Have been known to use them for securing perches, feeders, etc.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip ties or pushing them thru the cage bars always works for me.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I just stick in those cuttlebone holders from petsmart..they're cheap enough IMO. Or, you can just use. The metal holders they come with.


Ditto. I get my cuttlebones at Walmart and they have the holder inside with them and I like it


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Those holders dont work for me. At least not during breeding season when they attack the cuttle.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is what I've got:

http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3557327&lmdn=Bird

And I used to just use those metal things they came with.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have one of those store bought holders as well and its great and it was cheap, but sometimes the cuttlebones I get are too big for the holder and thats when the other creative holder designs come in handy


----------

